
Docker and Node Hello World Example - danaw
https://github.com/danawoodman/docker-node-hello-world
======
danaw
I'm a beginner at Docker but thought this could be useful to others looking to
get started with Docker but are intimidated or unsure where to go. I distilled
it down to the bare essentials. Being a beginner I'm sure I missed something
so please post here or file a bug if something isn't clear or you see a better
way of doing things. Cheers!

~~~
danaw
Also, I didn't do anything drastically different than the official example so
feel free to check it out instead: [https://github.com/enokd/docker-node-
hello/](https://github.com/enokd/docker-node-hello/)

